

7-inch MeMO Pad From Asus Delivers Jelly Bean Experience for Peanuts - MadMaxx
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/7-inch_memo_pad_asus_delivers_jelly_bean_experience_peanuts2013

======
justinbkerr
Wonder what the build quality will be like...

------
jimmthang
THat's very cheap!

